
Puns for Devs - Liriel
https://puns.dev/
======
mech422
Why didn't the programmer finish his class work?

    
    
      He was Test Driven...
    

Wife tells her programmer husband to buy a gallon of milk and if they have
eggs, buy a dozen...

    
    
      He comes home with 12 gallons of milk

------
AnimalMuppet
#ifdef GetAHearingAid

(Credit where due: That was from the C/C++ User's Journal's Bad C Pun contest,
1992.)

------
tomklein
This one made my day

